# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Since we are on the subject of Royalty...

## LI Ape

all hail the King :Big Grin:  My friend and trainer and Rookie of the year!

----------


## LI Ape

2

----------


## LI Ape

3

----------


## LI Ape

4

----------


## LI Ape

5

----------


## Canes4Ever

wow !!!! boy he's huge !

----------


## Fullback57

I think it'll be interesting to see if King stills fueds with Titus this year, or if as i've read on getbig.com, he's got his sight set on other fish to fry

----------


## LI Ape

I was with King in Columbus at the Arnold, he has his sights set brother! You know it! This will be a great year!!!! :Devil:

----------


## LI Ape

Heres a favorite of mine, hahahahaha

----------


## LI Ape

Its true, his shoulders are freaky and just respond great. NO SYNTHOL, dont believe the hype. They are "his" muslce group. Some people got it some dont. Plus he trains like a fuckin animal.

----------


## Terinox

What does it say on that paper???

----------


## Sicilian30

My delts are same way, I just have a problem with my chest, I don't even do delts, just with the amount of chest that I do, my delts just come around. 
I say he has got some huge freakin legs.. wow.. wish my legs looked like that.

----------


## Socio

ahhh in image 3 i see Australia Pro Luke Wood in the white shirt looking massive at age 24!!!!!
He will hopefully be up there soon as australias top pro next to Lee P ofcoarse!

----------


## Kid Shred

Damn, Is that Sharon Bruneau in the 3 rd pic? She still looks so damn gorgeous, I prefer how she looks in that pic compared to her bodybuilding days.

----------


## LI Ape

> _Originally posted by Terinox_ 
> *What does it say on that paper???*


It is the names of a few guys that post on the message board on Getbig.com.

----------


## dane26

the guy who runs my gym knows him also. he said that he trains like an animal. i'm trying to get my hands on his training video. i've heard the way he lifts is crazy!

----------


## LI Ape

I got the video, its good. He is a strong bastard and that tape was filmed 6 weeks out from the Ironman. You can get it off his site, www.kingkamali.com

----------

